# Roller for greens, what effect?



## slicer79 (Aug 5, 2012)

My club have nice greens but have always been a little on the slow side. The club didn't have a roller for the greens but have now decided to purchase one. Just wondering if anyone would know just how much of an effect this will have on the greens?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 5, 2012)

they will be flatter ?  sorry lad, couldnt resist!


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks 

I meant more in terms of overall speed, will the change be very significant?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 5, 2012)

They roll our greens for big comps (e.g. County champs last year) and also cut closer.

The effect is significant, I think on the stimpmeter ours go from about 7/8 to 10. Lovely to see the ball roll out to the hole like on TV. Not so lovely to see it carry on rolling 6 feet past !


----------



## BeachGolfer (Aug 5, 2012)

Its the cut type / amount of grass that has a more significant impact on speed. Something that needs to be avoided when rolling greens is soil compaction.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 5, 2012)

I know our greens were cut very short and rolled for our Championship last week. The greens were very fast.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 5, 2012)

ours have an iron as well to make them very fast.....if they want


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 5, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Its the cut type / amount of grass that has a more significant impact on speed. Something that needs to be avoided when rolling greens is soil compaction.
		
Click to expand...

exactly 

would be surprised if they were using a roller. as other's have pointed out it's more normal to use an 'iron'


----------



## MashieNiblick (Aug 5, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			exactly 

would be surprised if they were using a roller. as other's have pointed out it's more normal to use an 'iron'
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's the thingy they use at our place. Done a quick google and it seems these machines do in fact use a roller though. Always seems funny saying the greens have been ironed!  

Interesting link here to website of a local course which has a reputation for top quality greens and to a manufacturer's site. 

http://eastberkshiregreens.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/ironing-greens/

http://www.truturf.com/?m=h


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 5, 2012)

i missed captains days this year but i played two days later and they were still lightening fast compared to what they normally are. captains day was warm so they would have been even faster in that heat.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 5, 2012)

A greens iron will make a huge difference.


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 5, 2012)

What is the approx cost of one of theses machines?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2012)

It all needs to be part of an overall green-keeping plan.

As mentioned, 'iron'-ing can cause compaction and may require more tining, than where ironoing is not used.

That said, the (pin) tining at Walton Heath the day before, while visible, had absolutely no measurable effect on putts immediately after it had been done.


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 5, 2012)

So are "rolling" and "ironing" the same thing?


----------



## Region3 (Aug 6, 2012)

Our place got an iron last year, as part of a program recommended by the STRI.

The other parts of the program improved the greens a lot, but when they started to use the iron the difference again was night and day.

I think they call it an iron anyway. As I understand it, it's a sit on machine with a roller that vibrates.
Whatever it is it's superb. I heard it cost around Â£8k.


----------



## slicer79 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm very interested to see what difference it will make. It sounds very positive


----------

